# Sage Oracle Touch coffee crema making



## Kamuzo (Oct 19, 2020)

Hi guys,

I just got replaced my brand new oracle touch which after just less than 3 months got faulty. The replacement works fine so far however I noticed that when making a coffee crema the brewing time doesn't show in seconds on the display like when you're making an espresso, it only shows the circle and the word brewing inside of it. The faulty one didn't show the time either. Contacted Sage but they are very slow with the response, and lately they advised me to try to customise the setting. Can anyone confirm if the brewing time should be shown in seconds when making a crema?

Thanks you for the help!


----------



## damo6925 (Jul 26, 2020)

Kamuzo said:


> Hi guys,
> I just got replaced my brand new oracle touch which after just less than 3 months got faulty. The replacement works fine so far however I noticed that when making a coffee crema the brewing time doesn't show in seconds on the display like when you're making an espresso, it only shows the circle and the word brewing inside of it. The faulty one didn't show the time either. Contacted Sage but they are very slow with the response, and lately they advised me to try to customise the setting. Can anyone confirm if the brewing time should be shown in seconds when making a crema?
> Thanks you for the help!


I might be wrong but....

I've got the barista touch... When you're making espresso, if you leave the default settings ie double or single it just reads 'brew' however if you change the setting to a custom one, ie 28 seconds, it will then say custom but when you tap the screen to start it you get a shot clock.

I'm going to make an assumption it with be the same on the oracle.

Be interested to know!

Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamuzo (Oct 19, 2020)

Hi damo,

Thanks for trying to help me, unfortunately it looks like it's different, only shows the seconds when making espresso based drinks. Still trying to figure out if this is some kind of fault or that's how it works, still no reply from Sage.


----------

